# Rotating table



## vbquick1 (Nov 20, 2012)

I have been looking at one of these that is for sale locally. It is a workbench with a rotating assembly in the middle that allows the mounting of three different tools. I am considering this for my shop since space is limited. I was thinking about mounting a dewalt planer, a 10 in chop saw, and one empty space for a clear work space. Does anyone have any experience with these and can you offer any positive or negative feedback?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

Those were sold by Sears. I think they probably didn't
sell enough so they don't make them anymore.

Some people make their own versions… way easier to
buy a used one though.


----------

